# Killington 6/2/19



## Zand (Jun 2, 2019)

Arrived on the access road last night around 10:00 to heavy rain and lightning. That combined with what the webcam looked like before dark last night made me pretty pessimistic about continuous skiing today. This morning when I woke up everything was fogged in so it was hard to tell how much they were able to fix things.

Rolled into the lot at 7:50 this morning and it was evident down low that they lost a ton of snow overnight and they had to patch above the final pitch. I couldn't see the top but figured there was no way there was any snow left on the headwall. Chair started loading at 8 and I was on the 15th or so. Looked hairy in a few spots but mostly good. Could make out a white strip on the headwall and sure enough the first skiers started descending down smoothly. The moral of the story is never doubt Killingtons ability to make magic happen.

Simply put, the first run was 10X better than I could've imagined. The soft smooth snow was perfect for GS turns all the way down even on my rock skis with terrible edges. I knew it wouldn't be good for long but that first run made the trip worth it.

Right away it was evident that there were people on it that shouldn't have been. Lots of people side stepping and sliding sideways down the headwall and it was trashed in about 3 runs. Also the crest onto the final pitch lost a lot of snow and wasn't looking too much better than the headwall. On the middle flats it was getting down to the ice in a hurry which was tough with bad edges. The final pitch was nice and soft even when I stopped skiing. I only skied for an hour and took 7 runs before I decided with the idiots at the top and deteriorating conditions that it was time to quit while I was ahead. 

Finally getting to ski on my birthday was very nice and it was my first ever June day in general so I'm glad I went. But it makes it easier to walk away for a few months when the rocks and mud are coming out. Thanks to Killington for making it happen every year like no one else does.

Hard to believe next season is only about 4 and a half months away.


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 2, 2019)

Happy Birthday Zand! Kudos to K for opening all three days this weekend. They easily could've made it Saturday only.



Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice TR!  Happy B-Day and ski day!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 3, 2019)

Happy Birthday! Great TR. June skiing...outstanding.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jun 3, 2019)

I think it is cool that k town was able to stay open to June 2nd. Great to hear!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Jun 5, 2019)

dblskifanatic said:


> I think it is cool that k town was able to stay open to June 2nd. Great to hear!



+1


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 8, 2019)

Great TR!  HBD Too!


----------

